# Isshin-Ryu Leadership?



## arnisador (Jan 15, 2002)

In searching for unrelated information I stumbled across a site discussing the leadership of the Harold Long Lineage of Isshin-Ryu. How many separate Isshin-Ryu organizations and splinter arts are there now? How do Angi Uezu and A.J. Advincula figure in?

Isshin-Ryu was my first real exposure to the martial arts. I liked it, but when I moved from Buffalo I was unable to find it.


----------



## Jason Chambers (Jan 16, 2002)

I was told a while back that Uezu was Shimabuku's brother-in-law.

As far as Advincula and Uezu, I am told they trained together many years ago.

Now, as to why there is a Migami patch and a "cookie" patch, I am told that the Migami (fist) is the creation of Advincula, that arose from a dreamhe had in which Shimabuku came to him to make it hat way or something....


----------



## arnisador (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jason Chambers _
> *I was told a while back that Uezu was Shimabuku's brother-in-law.*



I heard he was Tatsuo Shimabuku's son-in-law and so would be Kichiro Shimabuku's brother-in-law. Back in the late 70s/early 80s when I studied this system (under George Insley's group in Buffalo) the rumour was that Angi Uezu was noticeably more skilled than Kichiro Shimabuku but that the system would likely be left to the son not the son-in-law for the usual reasons.

Do you mean to say that Mr. Advincula has his own system or organization?


----------



## Jason Chambers (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *
> Do you mean to say that Mr. Advincula has his own system or organization? *



Everything I have heard is hearsay and speculation, I do not know.  One could say he has his own "interpretation".  I was never a student of Isshin Ryu, only shared a dojo with Isshin Ryu instructors (Advincula-style)...


----------



## arnisador (Jun 21, 2002)

Speaking of Isshin-ryu, I was amused to learn of an older style by that name in Japan:
http://koryu.com/guide/isshin.html

It's a system of kusarigamajutsu that is now located within the Shinto Muso-ryu.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 5, 2003)

An extensive Isshin-ryu site with a list of schools:
http://www.eisshinryu.com


----------



## Mads Nørby (Jan 5, 2003)

I wrote a reply on the leadership subject a while back, but can´t seem to find it on the forum.

Regarding Angi Uezu.
He Marriede Tatsuo Shimabuku´s daugther, so he is the son-in-law. Kichiro Shimabuku is Tatsuo Shimabukus son.

There are alot of Isshinryu versions out there. 

The variations all depend on how long and which period of time they studied with Tatsuo Shimabuku. Some versions don´t even have the last Kobudo kata´s. Shimabuku hadn´t incoroporated them in the system while they studied with him. 

Advincula does his version, off course, he can´t do anything else - he´s just teaching/developing what he´s taught. 
He is actually one of the people who studied the longest period with Tatsuo Shimabuku. Besides Isshinryu he also does a system callede Hindiandi and from his native background he does some  Escrima.

He also follows/runs the Ryukonkai Kobudo system/asscociation and the Tomo No Kai and has contact to an old Isshinryu student (Kensho Tokumura) on Okinawa. He and his groups arranges tours there.

More about Advincula at: www.isshin1.com


Regarding the patch/symbol of Isshinryu.

Yes it´s from a dream Tatsuo Shimabuku had combined with an ancient Okinawan legend. 

Advincula have done quite alot of research on this subject. Again the problem is that smebody came up with the idea of making the patch but the prototype was to expensive to manufature. All the large associations made their own. 


The other problem is the name of it, here it goes: Megami, Mizu gami, Migami, Goju shin sama and soforth - politics, cultural barrieres and misunderstandings.

Some fractions, among the one i´m following, don´t use the patch on their Karate uniform they use kanji or other similar signs/patches. 

We only emphasize the meaning/symbolism of the painting/patch but we don´t wear it. We have it in our dojo´s.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 5, 2003)

The previous post you made must have been lost in the crash.


----------



## Mike Clarke (Jan 6, 2003)

Michael Rosenbaum has published a very good book on this style and talks about this very subject.

'Isshinryu : Okinawa's Complete Karate System'
Published by YMAA Publications Center.[isbn 1-886969-91-4]
This might help?
Mike.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 6, 2003)

I've seen it in the bookstore before--I'll take a closer look.


----------

